# A little piece for small orchestra



## Sicmu (Dec 9, 2005)

Here is the mock-up of the allegro from a three movement suite for small orchestra. Since I don't know when I'll have time to finish the two others, I post the uncompleted work :

http://your-sicmu.zftp.com/Mvt1_Allegro.mp3


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 9, 2005)

As always , fantastic writing!

will leave it at that.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 9, 2005)

Very nice writing man - excellent in fact. Keep it up.


----------



## dogforester (Dec 9, 2005)

Agree with the others great writng, love some of the string lines. Thumbs up ! :D


----------



## Aaron Marshall (Dec 9, 2005)

This is very John Williams. I don't know if it's too dry or not. If it had not have been mentioned I probably wouldn't have thought about it. I think it's about right. The composition is awesome. I really like it.

-Aaron


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 9, 2005)

Congratulations. Great piece.


----------



## Ed (Dec 10, 2005)

wow, how long did it take you to write this???

Ed


----------



## PaulR (Dec 10, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> As always , fantastic writing!
> 
> will leave it at that.



As above, although I would add this. Is this to be played by live players eventually? If not, I would say that even though the writing is complex and interesting, the midi/sample part of it makes it a hideous racket - which is a shame - because it detracts.


----------



## Sicmu (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for listening guys,

I admit that the quest for realism is not my principal concern, I focus mainly on the writing.

Maybe it's a hideous racket but there is still no strings library that can do such fast legato passages without sounding synthe ( the recorded runs don't fit the tempo) : that's why most of the people avoid complex string writing when using sound libraries. 

Personnaly I can't let the samples rule my writing style and I that's why I don't bother with absolute realism ( btw I don't have the money for that).

It's very difficult to say how long it took me because I worked on it intermittently for weeks.


----------



## lux (Dec 10, 2005)

As always, great music.

Luca


----------



## dogforester (Dec 10, 2005)

> I can't let the samples rule my writing style




I think thats how it should be though.


----------



## Bernard Asselin (Dec 17, 2005)

Congratulation Alex ! 

C'est un des meilleurs morceaux de ton r?pertoire. You already know my personal opinion about the melodic line. Great achievement of writing. Huge work.


----------



## rJames (Dec 18, 2005)

Sicmu, that is sic. (that's a good thing!)

Is there any general statement you can make about your thought process while composing? 

Same question but regarding orchestration?


----------



## rJames (Dec 18, 2005)

Sicmu said:


> Thank you for liestening guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was hoping for an insight into your compositional and orchestration techniques that you developed while studying a lot.

Now that you bring it up, what is "pure music?" I think its a very cool work. By no, "extra-musical source," do you mean that there is no emotion attached to it but purely the manipulation of notes? So, it is purely intellectual or purely not intellectual at all?

I'm asking this quite seriously. I like the piece and am just looking for insight into your processes.


----------



## Sicmu (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, I just mentioned "pure music" because I know that most of the music posted here is filmic or short demos sounding like film music.

It's up to the listener to say if he can feel some emotion while listening my piece, I can say that I tried to inject some happiness : it's neither a "anti emotionnal" work in the sense of Hindemith, nor a very romantic and passionate movement, it's much more a physical, vigorous and electric music to enjoy. 

I was surely inspired by Walton (Partita) and John Williams (esplanade overture) for their abilities to write music for "immediate pleasure".

To counter balance the energy of the first movement, a very quiet and meditative adagio with plenty of solos will follow. 
The finale will be a very short and furious presto to create maximum contrasting moods. 

About my compositional process I don't know what to say : I try to maintain a balance between melody, harmony and rythm, but my natural taste for complex polyphony leads me sometimes to write too much intricate and dense musical lines. 

Hope I answered some of your questions.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 8, 2006)

Very impressive writing! I wish I had the knowledge/ability to compose like this!! Really excellent.

Chris


----------

